# post your skyline windows backgrounds



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

post your favorite skyline background pics

here is mine


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

youpey said:


> post your favorite skyline background pics
> 
> here is mine


nice one...i was actually there earlier this spring....great guys amazing showroom..... 

heres mine


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

this one soon....when its finished.....


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine changes every 5 minutes usually between on of these


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow nice pics


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)




----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hell! So many great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing! Nismo 1118 thanks for the R33 ones!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Savers*

A few shots of my car last year..


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Hey this is my backdrop, looks great on my widescreen laptop


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

While were on the subject of skyline backgrounds

anyone got some decent pics that will fit 1280 * 1024 please ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

can we sticky this?

pure porn!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

never seen so much skyline porn in my whole life


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Might as well put some more in the same place






















































































































Gee if only I spent as much time on my mechanical engineering home work as I do finding skyline pics, vids, and info I probably could have graduated by now


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

This is what i have at the moment.

http://www.wallpapergarage.com/library/RUSS/RUSS_1280x1024_4.jpg


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

this is mine at mo,im into my artistic pics.

click to enlarge


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Tho its not only skyline, but some what a compare to what the sportscars looked lite before, and today.

Its by the way a mk1 turbo, fast as hell.

Sr for the low res


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

anychance you could get that 1st pic in a higher resolution please ?

1280 * 1024 would be perfect ?opcorn:


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Your talking about my pics ?
Im not home at the moment, but ill fix it when i get home tomorrow.

Thanx


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea Goodfellah

http://www.goodfellah.se/Golf MK1 Turbo VS Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V-spec/P7013902.JPG

That pic is amazing.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Some fantastic pics here, keep em coming

- Kevin.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow..some great pics..

Stuart...whos is the grey R32 with all the carbon goodies and white volks.. i need more pics of that beast!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Good question D.M.R
Been trying to find that out for a while myself. I did find some images when I searched on Google for something like Amuse Carbon R, but that may just be a coincidence. (When you mentioned a grey 32 I thought you meant my old bus for a minute  )


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmmm time for a google.co.jp search... if only i could read the sunstrip god dammit....

Will have to have a word with the boys in japan see if they have any ideas. I would love mine to look like that!


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my christmas desk top. Picture was of a forum members on here from last year i think.


----------

